# 2016 WY Sage Grouse



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Opening day for WY Sage Grouse today. Shot 2 birds early and then spent some time trying to sneak up on spooky antelope with my .460 S&W revolver.

Got up about 50 Sage Grouse - might have seen 15 or so of them twice. There were all age classes. One flock of about 10 grouse was entirely huge males; looked like jake turkeys. :grin:

Used a 28 gauge Remington Model 1148 with a full choke.


Good grief, a 5lb 5oz thunderboomer:




Rabbit populations have nose-dived relative to the record numbers we had last year.

Nothing better than walking around the sagebrush steppe.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Still a few days away here, and not nearly as many birds as last year to be seen.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome! I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB! ;-)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's the second damndest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I might have to get out tomorrow. I have seen more chickens this year than I did last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This morning I only seen about eight birds, shot twice, got one. Walked my rear end off.

A story:
I park at a puddle on the dirt road with sage grouse tracks on it that weren't there yesterday. It's a great place so I walk for an hour, a big zig-zag circle around the puddle. Sign everywhere but no birds. Disappointed, I cover the last 50 yards to the truck in a hurry. Then, about 15 feet from the back of the truck 8 sage grouse bust out. Good grief, I swear they were in the shade of the truck. Shot twice, got one. 

Tons of people out today - sage grouse, prairie dogs, antelope firearm, archery deer and elk. A lot of Utah hunters out enjoying what southwest Wyoming has to offer.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

That's one sweet looking 1148! Love it.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> This morning I only seen about eight birds, shot twice, got one. Walked my rear end off.
> 
> A story:
> I park at a puddle on the dirt road with sage grouse tracks on it that weren't there yesterday. It's a great place so I walk for an hour, a big zig-zag circle around the puddle. Sign everywhere but no birds. Disappointed, I cover the last 50 yards to the truck in a hurry. Then, about 15 feet from the back of the truck 8 sage grouse bust out. Good grief, I swear they were in the shade of the truck. Shot twice, got one.
> ...


Fixed it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> Fixed it.


Yep, thanks.

More Utah license plates than Wyoming license plates for the Wyoming sage grouse opener down here.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome Job Goob!!! glad you got a few...8)8)8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Size Matters said:


> Awesome Job Goob!!! glad you got a few...8)8)8)


Thank you.

I went out a couple more times, once with a .410 and again with a 28 gauge. Both guns shoot low and to the right.

I quit.


----------

